

“Don’t ever call me” and other reporter tips to be press friendly - pdenya
http://blog.pressfriendly.com/2014/03/05/dont-ever-call-me-and-other-reporter-tips-to-be-press-friendly/

======
matryoshka
I bet reporters love HARO as they can send their requests in and just filter
the incoming responses.

